# Dapoxetine



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*DAPOXETINE is known to help prevent premature ejaculation.*


*Dapoxetine for premature ejaculation.*[/SIZE]

Journal
Drug Ther Bull. 2014 Mar;52(3):30-3. doi: 10.1136/dtb.2014.3.0240.

*ABSTRACT*
Premature ejaculation, also referred to as rapid or early ejaculation, is a poorly understood disorder with no single, widely-recognised, evidence-based definition. Studies based on patient self-reporting indicate that premature ejaculation is a common complaint with estimated prevalence ranging from 4%-39% of men in the general community.(1) However, a lack of an accurate validated definition has made comparison of the results of such studies difficult.(2) In addition, perception of normal ejaculatory latency varies by country and differs when assessed by the patient or their partner.(3) *▾Dapoxetine (Priligy-A. Menarini Farmaceutica Internazionale SRL), a short-acting selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) is the first drug to be licensed in the UK for on-demand management of diagnosed premature ejaculation.*(4) In this article we review the evidence for dapoxetine and discuss some of the challenges associated with its introduction.


----------



## MattG (Apr 3, 2014)

You utilize this marvelous fuck drug yet bro? I usually rely on substantial amounts of alcohol for marathon sex.lol. it would be nice not to hafta get wasted to bang for a long time...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

MattG said:


> You utilize this marvelous fuck drug yet bro? I usually rely on substantial amounts of alcohol for marathon sex.lol. it would be nice not to hafta get wasted to bang for a long time...



I haven't been laid in what seems like a millineum. So, I'll definitely be needing it. Someone that used it said he fucked like a porn star on it but it gave him a hang over. He still said it was well worth it to tear up the pussy like Mandingo.


----------



## Sully (Apr 3, 2014)

Last few months, I've been having the exact opposite problem. Can't get off during sex, and sometimes during masturbation, no matter what I try. Any drug that can help me get off? The g/f is starting to get tired of the 3 & 4 hour fuck sessions that don't end in a bang. She's getting all self-conscious, and thinking that it's her or I don't like fucking her anymore.


----------



## MattG (Apr 3, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I haven't been laid in what seems like a millineum. So, I'll definitely be needing it. Someone that used it said he fucked like a porn star on it but it gave him a hang over. He still said it was well worth it to tear up the pussy like Mandingo.



Well shit, you are in vegas right now. Find a good looking whore and beat it up


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Last few months, I've been having the exact opposite problem. Can't get off during sex, and sometimes during masturbation, no matter what I try. Any drug that can help me get off? The g/f is starting to get tired of the 3 & 4 hour fuck sessions that don't end in a bang. She's getting all self-conscious, and thinking that it's her or I don't like fucking her anymore.



Yea how much tren are u taking add some masteron in there as well I like taking tren ace mast e and test prop. I've been through the same exact problem and a few guys told me to run mast and boom. Idk if the peptide world has anything like that but it really turned around our relationship.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Last few months, I've been having the exact opposite problem. Can't get off during sex, and sometimes during masturbation, no matter what I try. Any drug that can help me get off? The g/f is starting to get tired of the 3 & 4 hour fuck sessions that don't end in a bang. She's getting all self-conscious, and thinking that it's her or I don't like fucking her anymore.



Bet u are on tren and the prosser is dry like a saudi arabian well .. caber or prami plus some good diet helps .. Hide a turkey baster full of tapioca pudding next to the night stand and when she is barking to slam the screen door give her  the pudding brutha..I use hot yogurt keeps her skinny..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bet u are on tren and the prosser is dry like a saudi arabian well .. caber or prami plus some good diet helps .. Hide a turkey baster full of tapioca pudding next to the night stand and when she is barking to slam the screen door give her  the pudding brutha..I use hot yogurt keeps her skinny..



Where in the fuck do u come up with some of this shit lmfao


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

My dad told me a funny story. Our next door neighbor while I was a child used to keep a hot dog against his leg while he had sex with his wife. It stayed warm since it was against his leg. When he would run out of energy during sex with his wife he would pop the hot dog in and she wouldn't realize it and would keep going for while totally clueless. Hahahahaha


----------



## MattG (Apr 3, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> My dad told me a funny story. Our next door neighbor while I was a child used to keep a hot dog against his leg while he had sex with his wife. It stayed warm since it was against his leg. When he would run out of energy during sex with his wife he would pop the hot dog in and she wouldn't realize it and would keep going for while totally clueless. Hahahahaha



Bwahahaha! Thats ridiculous, never heard of such a thing. How the hell wouldnt she be able to tell the diference?lol


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

MattG said:


> Bwahahaha! Thats ridiculous, never heard of such a thing. How the hell wouldnt she be able to tell the diference?lol



Hahahaha maybe he had a small ding dong


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 8, 2014)

*This study show it's safe to stack dapoxetine with tadalafil or sildenafil.*

*Dapoxetine, a novel treatment for premature ejaculation, does not have pharmacokinetic interactions with phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitors.*

AuthorsDresser MJ, et al. Show all Journal
Int J Impot Res. 2006 Jan-Feb;18(1):104-10.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
Potential pharmacokinetic interactions between dapoxetine, a serotonin transporter inhibitor developed for the treatment of premature ejaculation (PE), and the phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitors tadalafil and sildenafil, agents used in the treatment of erectile dysfunction (ED), were investigated in an open-label, randomized, crossover study (n=24 men) comparing dapoxetine 60 mg, dapoxetine 60 mg+tadalafil 20 mg, and dapoxetine 60 mg+sildenafil 100 mg. Plasma concentrations of dapoxetine, tadalafil, and sildenafil were determined by liquid chromatography-tandem mass spectrometry. Tadalafil did not affect the pharmacokinetics of dapoxetine, whereas sildenafil increased the dapoxetine AUCinf by 22%; these effects were deemed not clinically important. Dapoxetine did not appear to affect the pharmacokinetics of tadalafil or sildenafil. Most adverse events were mild in nature. Thus, *dapoxetine has no clinically important pharmacokinetic interactions with tadalafil or sildenafil, and the combinations are well tolerated.*

PMID 16307008 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 10, 2014)

*Dapoxetine lengthened normal ejaculation time by about 300% at a dose of 30mg taken one hour before intercourse, and about 400% at a dose of 60mg.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 11, 2014)

*A benefit-risk assessment of dapoxetine in the treatment of premature ejaculation.*

AuthorsHutchinson K, et al. Show all Journal
Drug Saf. 2012 May 1;35(5):359-72. doi: 10.2165/11598150-000000000-00000.

Affiliation
Abstract
Premature ejaculation (PE) is considered to be the most common sexual problem affecting men, despite the likelihood that it is under-diagnosed. It is a complex condition with many physical and psychological components, making management complicated. It is important to develop treatments for PE as it adversely affects quality of life for individuals and partners. Dapoxetine is a short-acting selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) that has been developed principally for the treatment of PE. It is considered more suitable for the treatment of PE than other SSRIs as it can be used as an 'on demand' treatment to be taken a few hours before an expected sexual encounter, reducing the possibility of adverse effects. Dapoxetine may represent a breakthrough in the treatment of PE as it is the first drug to be licensed for this indication. This review attempts to present a balanced benefit-risk assessment of dapoxetine by examining the evidence from phase III clinical trials, focusing on its efficacy in prolonging intravaginal ejaculatory latency time (IELT), patient sexual satisfaction and safety in patients with PE. The benefits and risks of other therapies that are used to treat PE off-licence are also reviewed. There has only been one study to date that directly compares dapoxetine to another therapy, paroxetine, for this indication. It was found that dapoxetine is most effective at a dose of 60 mg in increasing IELT compared with placebo. All studies have also found that dapoxetine is well tolerated as an 'on-demand' therapy and with continual dosing; however, there are little data regarding possible long-term adverse effects. Findings of the dapoxetine development programme demonstrated that dapoxetine is associated with vasovagal-mediated (neurocardiogenic) syncope. No other associated significant cardiovascular adverse events were identified. Further research is needed to directly compare dapoxetine with other therapies and to investigate the outcomes of dapoxetine used in conjunction with behavioural therapies, and other non-pharmaceutical therapies.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2014)

*Dapoxetine appears to improve personal distress and interpersonal difficulties associated with premature ejaculation*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 19, 2014)

*An overview of pharmacotherapy in premature ejaculation.*

Authors
Porst H.
Journal
J Sex Med. 2011 Oct;8 Suppl 4:335-41. doi: 10.1111/j.1743-6109.2011.02451.x.

Affiliation
Abstract
INTRODUCTION: With increasing interest and clinical research in male sexual disorders, it has become clear that not only psychological but also organic, neurobiological, and genetic factors may play an important role in premature ejaculation (PE).

AIM: This article provides an overview of the different treatment options both for lifelong (primary, "congenital") and acquired (secondary) PE.

METHODS: Review of the literature.

MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: Currently used treatment options for PE.

RESULTS: Treatments reviewed include psychological/behavioral/sexual counseling therapy, topical anesthetics, dapoxetine, and other selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), tricyclic antidepressants, and phosphodiesterase-5 (PDE-5) inhibitors.

CONCLUSIONS: Before starting any therapy for PE, correct diagnosis has to be made considering the patient's reported intravaginal ejaculatory latency time (IELT) and the duration and type of PE. Concomitant erectile dysfunction (ED) should be either ruled out or proven by appropriate means. *In uncomplicated cases of PE with stable partnerships, medical treatment represents the first-choice option with a high likelihood of success. Dapoxetine, where available, or other SSRIs provide suitable therapeutic options with a good risk/benefit profile for patients.* In complicated ("difficult-to-treat") PE patients, a combination of medication and sexual counseling should be considered the first treatment option. Combination therapies of PDE-5 inhibitors and PE-related medications should be offered to patients suffering from comorbid PE and ED, with ED treatment starting first. In those patients with severe PE-IELTs of <30-60 seconds or anteportal ejaculation-combination therapy of topical and oral medications can be offered and may considerably increase IELT, compared with either monotherapy.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 20, 2014)

...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 21, 2014)

Post from another forum....

* "I've used this a few times, if you need to absolutely punish her, dapox is perfect!"*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

Here is a post from a SuperiorPeptide customer at another forum:

"Used it last night and all I can say it wow.  The stuff definitely works.  Made me last a hell of a lot longer than I thought it would, which helped with confidence.  Went at it a couple times last night and a couple times this morning.  All I did was take one dose of 30mg then 5mg about 5 hours later, don't know why.  I felt like it even worked this morning, either that, just the confidence boost itself helped that much.  Great product!"


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

Post from another forum on dapoxetine...

"just tried some dapoxetine for first time last night. It's a research chem that is being tested as a treatment for PE and it's been tested mostly on guys who can't last longer than 2 minutes before losing it. I've never really had an issue with not lasting long enough but I've had to use stop-start sometimes to keep it together which sometimes isn't the best.

I took a 60 mg dose at 8:30 last night and around 10:00 got started. We spent a good 20 minutes with her grinding on top however she wanted and I had zero urge to blast. She ended up with a charlie horse in her hamstring mid small orgasm and had to stop and recuperate and she thought that was the end of it. 

We started again about 30 minutes later and once again, about 20 minutes of her riding and grinding to the hilt, about a 5 minute oral session, then another 10 minutes or so back to the riding until she finally collapsed in a ball drenching heap. As soon as she was obviously done I just pumped hard and deep about a minute and finished myself.

I actually suggested she settle down for a second when she started clawing me to make her last longer but she may have been too far gone already because she just said f it and went for it.

This stuff is great for guys with normal control abilities. The studies say it helped guys with severe PE issues get from 2 minutes to 3.5 minuts but if you're a normal guy who can control himself using other techniques this chem gives me ABSOLUTE COMPLETE MENTAL CONTROL
oer the matter. You won't cum until you are ready no matter how furious you are going at it or for how long. Give this stuff a try: 30-60 mg 2 hours before getting active."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

This last post....how cool is that??? Using dapoxetine if you don't have control issues gives you total command over the situation, which would be a great confidence booster if you are dating someone new. Sometimes the stress just not knowing how the first time will go is enough to cause issues.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 25, 2014)

This is a post from a Superior customer on another forum regarding Superior dapoxetine:

"I just wish I knew about this stuff before I slept with her the first time. Lol. I think I've redeemed myself."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 26, 2014)

With Dapoxetine, you can focus on enjoying better sex instead of being distracted by trying to hold back long enough to satisfy your partner.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 27, 2014)

Post from another forum...


"Met a very fun and open minded girl, took a 10mg dose of Cialis and a 30mg dose of Dapoxetine before sex, this time instead of having to slow down and risk losing my erection, I was able to just keep going, and going, and going. It was the first time in about 7 or 8 years that I've really been able to knock a woman's socks off sexually."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 2, 2014)

A guy in my dapoxetine thread at another forum posted that superior dapoxetine is the first he has used that was legit. He tried dapoxetine from two other research companies and they were both bunk. His only complaint was the bad taste. Hahaha the research liquids are diluted in grain alcohol for maximum absorption as the alcohol pulls the research chem directly into the blood stream via sublingual use. Unfortunately, grain alcohol tastes like burnt ass. Hahahaha


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Superior dapoxetine post from another forum..

"I took 60 mg and it had me last longer than normal about 1000% longer. Felt like 90 mg would have gave complete control but could have been difficult to ejaculate. Porn star status, will update when I take 90 mg and plow the wife."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 14, 2014)

*[Dapoxetine (Priligy): on demand treatment of premature ejaculation].*

Authors
Andrianne R.
Journal
Rev Med Liege. 2013 Dec;68(12):655-60. Article in French.

Affiliation
Abstract
Premature ejaculation (PE) is a common sexual dysfunction, affecting approximately 20-24% of men. Managing PE has been a challenge for physicians and psycho-sexologists as well because no drug for PE has been approved by European (EMA) or U.S. (FDA) drug agencies. Over the past decade, clinical evidence has emerged indicating a beneficial effect of selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), tramadol, penile anesthesia and, in some cases, inhibitors of phosphodiesterase type 5 for the treatment of men with PE. A psycho-sexological care helps support. In spite of their efficacy, adverse effects represent the major concern for the chronic use of SSRIs in patients with PE and they may prompt discontinuation from therapy. Dapoxetine, marketed as Priligy, is the first compound developed specially for the treatment of PE, on demand before intercourse. *Dapoxetine works by inhibiting the serotonin transporter, increasing serotonin's action at the postsynaptic cleft, and as a consequence promoting ejaculatory delay. Dapoxetine is quickly absorbed and eliminated rapidly from the body. Its fast acting property makes it suitable for the on demand treatment of PE.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Post from a Superior dapoxetine user on another forum...

"I bought some to try so I took a half dose to try out .5ml I'm glad I took only that I lasted a long time and when I wanted to quit I really had to focus on getting off for it to happen. So if I took 2ml it would be porn star stat. Also read about the side effects on it. Glad I have a extra tool for the bedroom. Great stuff it did make me feel tired earlier than normal too."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Dapoxetine for the treatment of premature ejaculation: results from a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled phase 3 trial in 22 countries.
*
AuthorsBuvat J, et al. Show all Journal
Eur Urol. 2009 Apr;55(4):957-67. doi: 10.1016/j.eururo.2009.01.025. Epub 2009 Jan 21.

Affiliation
Comment in
Eur Urol. 2009 Apr;55(4):967-8.
Abstract
BACKGROUND: Dapoxetine is being developed for the on-demand treatment of premature ejaculation (PE). Previous clinical trials have demonstrated its safety and efficacy.

OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the long-term efficacy and safety of dapoxetine in men with PE.

DESIGN, SETTING, AND PARTICIPANTS: This randomized, double-blind, parallel-group, placebo-controlled, phase 3 trial, conducted in 22 countries, enrolled men (N=1162) > or = 18 yr of age who met the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, fourth edition, text revision criteria for PE for > or = 6 mo, with an intravaginal ejaculatory latency time (IELT) < or = 2 min in > or = 75% of intercourse episodes at baseline.

INTERVENTION: Dapoxetine 30 mg or dapoxetine 60 mg or placebo on demand (1-3 h before intercourse) for 24 wk.

MEASUREMENTS: Stopwatch-measured IELT, Premature Ejaculation Profile (PEP), Clinical Global Impression (CGI) of change, adverse events (AEs).

RESULTS AND LIMITATIONS: The study was completed by 618 men. Mean average IELT increased from 0.9 min at baseline (all groups) to 1.9 min, 3.2 min, and 3.5 min with placebo and dapoxetine 30 mg and dapoxetine 60 mg, respectively, at study end point; geometric mean IELT increased from 0.7 min at baseline to 1.1 min, 1.8 min, and 2.3 min, respectively, at study end point. All PEP measures and IELTs improved significantly with dapoxetine versus placebo at week 12 and week 24 (p<0.001 for all). The most common AEs were nausea, dizziness, diarrhea, and headache. AEs led to discontinuation in 1.3%, 3.9%, and 8.2% of subjects with placebo and dapoxetine 30 mg and dapoxetine 60 mg, respectively. Limitations of this study included the exclusion of men who were not in long-term monogamous relationships.

*CONCLUSIONS: Dapoxetine significantly improved all aspects of PE and was generally well tolerated in this broad population.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Post in my thread at pm....

"Paired Superior's Dapo with tadalafil on my honeymoon in the DR. All I can say is that I spent more time in our room than I had expected. I pity the poor maid who had to clean up. Lmao.

For me 2ml about 1.5 hours before sex is my sweet spot for Dapo. At this dose I can go as long as I want and then blow on command. On a higher dose I had to really concentrate and needed the wife to talk like a Bangkok whore for me to explode. Crazy! Also, at a higher dose I felt like I was drunk on cheap Vodka.

The only downside is my mouth burning like a mofo when shooing it. Almost feels swollen. Don't know how you could possibly hold this under your tongue for maximum absorption.

I tried other Dapo and nothing did anything like this stuff. I will be taking advantage of any Bogo specials.

As for the tadalafil, it's the first one to not give me a stuffy face feeling. Awesome chems from a great sponsor."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is from my dapoxetine thread at elite...

"Tadalafil - wanting to start cautiously, the research subject consumed ~12.5 mg orally at 9:30 on Friday evening. The liquid was held under the tongue for approximately 10 seconds before being swallowed. The taste was not pleasant, but not overwhelmingly bad either. Not being completely certain how quickly the research liquid would take effect, the research subject left plenty of time between ingestion of the research liquid and the anticipated beginning of stimulating activity. It turned out that interaction with the partner introducing stimulation began at approximately 11:30 on Friday evening. In fact, the mere anticipation of the commencement of the interaction led to visible, measurable results by the research subject. Upon the introduction of direct stimulation, the effects were very noticeable. To put it bluntly, the research subject had a rock hard Erection. I will make further comments on this research liquid following my comments on dapoxetine.

Dapoxetine - my research subject has had past experience with an over-seas order of dapoxetine (labeled as Prejac) in pill form. At a 60mg dose with said pill, results were moderately disappointing. Once again wanting to start cautiously, the research subject consumed slightly less than 30mg of the liquid. It was held under the tongue for approximately 8-10 seconds, which was all that the subject could tolerate because of the taste and burn. The subject ended up swallowing the liquid and chasing it with a drink of tap water. Exploration of additional delivery techniques will need to be made. Ingestion occurred at approximately 10:00 on Friday evening. Moving forward to 11:30 and the interaction with the subject's partner, it was reported that physical pleasure was as good as ever, with a noticeable level of control coupled with the ability to enjoy said pleasure. Foreplay was very intensely administered by the subject's partner without any control issues by the research subject. Intercourse was initially controlled by the research subject's partner, largely uninterrupted by direction from the subject to 'slow down' or 'hold off'. The subject's partner THOROUGHLY enjoyed this prolonged level of activity as it is outside of normal for the partner's interactions with the research subject. After a very satisfactory level of activity involving the subject's partner being in control, the research subject assumed control of intercourse and thrusting. Some caution was observed during this phase as the research subject experienced some sense of losing control. The subject resorted to slower thrusting, avoiding heavy thrusting until the research subject decided that it was a good time to bring the research session to a close, which occurred with great pleasure visibly and audibly apparent from both participants. The entire experiment involved 5-6 different positions (depending on how one counts), and concluded at approximately 12:20 a.m.

Conclusions: the dapoxetine liquid clearly had a positive effect on the Performance capabilities of the research subject. As noted, 60mg had been ingested previously in pill form. The results from <30mg far exceeded the effectiveness of the pill dosage. With that said, further research involving additional dosages of dapoxetine will be conducted, perhaps increasing to ~40mg and gauging results. While the research subject was very, very pleased with the results from this initial dosage, the subject reports a desire to achieve additional control while in the dominant position. Based on the results achieved from the initial dose of dapoxetine, it seems reasonable to be optimistic that a higher dose will result in even further control. With regard to the tadalafil, the subject was very satisfied with the effectiveness of the research liquid in terms of its ability to produce a very firm Erection. The research subject reported continuing to feel the effects of the tadalafil as recently as Sunday moring (~36 hours post ingestion). It is doubtful that the research subject will increase the dosage significantly. 

Side effects observed: moderate stuffy nose during the night; resolved by mid-day on Saturday. Slight hang-over effect for a part of Saturday, although not to the level that normal activity was impacted. Numb tongue following dapoxetine ingestion with alcohol taste in mouth for approximately 20 minutes."


----------

